# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  T3 and thyroid help for my wife

## Alta

This one is for my wife. I would have her register and ask the question, but she's only vaguely aware of my association with AAS.....

Long story short, 16 months ago she was diagnosed with thyroid cancer, and had half her thyroid removed. The doctor has been monitoring her thyroid levels, and last week put her on cytomel (T3) at 25mg per day. I would post this in the diet and nutrition area, but I need some advice on the T3 interaction.

My wife is also a bit of a stressball. When she gets stressed from life issues, she gets depression and doesn't eat. I work long hours at the office so I don't know what she eats all day, but apparently it's something like Yogurt/Granola for breakfast and then dinner (usually small home cooked meals like lasagna or spaghetti). I would be surprised if she is hitting 1500 cals. Suddenly with the T3 she's crazy active and has a lot of energy, but still won't eat!!

Before the T3 she was 5'6" 110lbs, now she's around 95lbs and losing. She's your typical hard gainer who barely eats, does yoga 7 days a week (she's a teacher) and spin classes. Barely (if ever) does weights. BF% is tough to judge, she's VERY lean but has had 3 kids so there's a few loose areas. I have her at 1800 cals maintenance which explains the sudden weight loss.

I'm looking for diet and training advice here. After much coercion, I am going to get her to start eating a little more religiously. I have a complete TDEE planner with macro breakdowns and food inputs I use myself.

Goals: more muscle, no more weight loss. She needs to gain min 10-20lbs IMO

Meals (30/50/20 protein/carb/fat):
Breakfast Yogurt/Granola
Snack protein shake
Lunch lean protein/salad
Snack lean protein
Dinner carb/protein

Training: yoga 6 days a week, and introducing some kind of weight training min 3-4 days a week (low reps, heavier weights). Drop cardio to once or twice weekly if at all. She wants to join me in my crossfitting, but I don't know if that's a good idea right now?

Anyone see a problem with upping the calories?

Macro split opinions? 

Should I tell her to eat anything she can until she stops losing weight?

Anyone?

----------


## IncreaseMyT

We typically find slow release T4/T3 at a 20 to 1 ratio works best for our patients.

Our medical director Dr Matt specializes in this, we also have the the best mapping test available to women and it gets shipped to their door and they pee on a strip  :Smilie: 

If your interested schedule an appointment with us at the bottom of any page on our website IncreaseMyT

Not sure if its the diet otherwise please keep us posted.

Hope this helps.

----------

